# My early X-mas present to me



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

aaahhhhh! picked this up today and have been able to put a whopping 1.2 kms on it. LOL Gonna have to see if it's worth the hype.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Lucky dog you...love their looks. Congrats man...very nice. Hate to get it muddy..lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dam you a lucky man....you live in canada too so i know it wasnt cheap.... how is that ride with those, with adjustable lift or what not.....


----------



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

grats! I hope to get my bike payed off in a year and then pick one of those up hopefully by next christmas! Keep us posted on how it is because I would love to know how it does and any problems you may have with it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

congratualtions on a beautiful bike


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

saaaaaaaawwwwwweeeeeeeeeetttt!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

phreebsd; thanx fer the edit. Thanx alot guys i'm pretty pumped and am dyin to let ya know how she rides. So far the power steering is incredible on either setting and the ACS (air controlled suspension) is a beautiful luxury (see how it holds up) LOVE the water wheelie foot pegs and the long wheelbase. I would be more confident with Gorilla axles up front, but the warranty will keep the axles comin if I break any.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

must be nice. LOL congrats man very nice bike.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats on the early Christmas present! Something tells me you're feeling a little cough coming on and won't be able to go to work tomorrow eh?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Big D said:


> Congrats on the early Christmas present! Something tells me you're feeling a little cough coming on and won't be able to go to work tomorrow eh?


 Am I that transparent? LOL.....thanx


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

YERY NICE! Congratulations:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nutkick:


















haha... just kidding! Congrats on the bike! I expect lots of action shots/vids! :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

very nice bike man!! ENJOY!!:bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats!!! I'll be lucky to get a lump of coal this year!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Thanx guys, I got to put bout 15 miles on it today ( not much, but better than none ) and WOW! what a comfortable ride at any setting on the ACS or the DPS. I just fit right on this machine and the ergonomics thus far are impeccable. I was continuously oversteering, even on the minimum steering assist level but trust me, this machine has NO problem turning or cornering yet. What a fun ride this thing is, I'll get some action shots soon.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, find some mud and do as Masher would say "Let er eat".


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet bike but a little pricy for me ha ill just enjoy my little brute compared to that thing ha


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

DEFINATELY pricey, I'll be feelin the sting for a while, honestly if they were a more sensible price...I'd tell everyone to get one, just for the comfortable ride.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Eight said:


> Nice, find some mud and do as Masher would say "Let er eat".


Off topic, but what happened to Masher? :thinking: Haven't seen him in a while...


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> Off topic, but what happened to Masher? :thinking: Haven't seen him in a while...


 GOOD question! I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Someone is gonna ask sooner or later, so i guess it may as well be me....lol

how do you compare the can am vs. The brute?? 

I am only talking about the comfort, power, and overall ride experience. I understand it isnt fair to compare a brute to an x-mr...


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Ya man, oranges and apples for sure. I have been wondering how to compare the two for you guys, but can't. uhhhh.... out the hole....BRUTE, this may be due to weight and length but I sure can tell the difference (keep in mind that I have not exceeded 3/4 throttle on the X mr). The comfort and overall ride experience, well let's just say that it spoils me. It is so instantly responsive both throttle and steering are PERFECT. My 05 Brute was carb'd, so this EFI Rotax would kill it in top end (and I've yet to reach it). Stability with the longer wheelbase is amazing, but there ain't a chance in hell it'll wheely like the Brute, again most likely due to the weight and wheelbase. This machine is amazing so far, but the testing will continue. How's that so far?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, you definitely *CAN'T* wheelie on the max like the brutes... I didnt wheelie on my brute much anyways (the 32" backs would eat the tie rods/ends, even the bigger ones i had with the 4" lift)


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Nice lookin Rig Fo Sho!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Thanx pal, got some fresh pics after the warnings were removed, a few new scratches (they grow up so quickly) and a nice wash. Could use some guidance from ya'll bout the first upgrade, what ya think?


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

What a sweet ride man, I have seriusly been thinkin about going up and buying one myself! Everytime i think about it i grab ahold of my wallet with one hand and something stationary with the other hand until the thought goes away!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

YOU GONNA LEAVE THE STOCK EXHAUST? (LTE DUALS):rockn:

YOU GONNA LEAVE THE STOCK SNORKELS ALONE, OR RUN THEM UP HIGHER? :33:

THAT'S THE ONLY 2 THINGS I CAN EVEN THINK YOU COULD POSSIBLY TO DO AN ALREADY [email protected]@$$ BIKE...


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

That bike is awesome!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

MonsterRene; I hear ya on the price tag, I would have waited till spring, but only saved a grand..........why wait?
Drillers; I love the idea of an exhaust with a pc5, but I won't do duals unless they're side by side (don't like over/under), I'd like to extend the factory snorkels for sure and maybe a uni filter or K&N.
Thanx 09limebrute, it's a nice ride too


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

I am going to sell the brute and hopefully get one this spring..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Everytime i think about it i grab ahold of my wallet with one hand and something stationary with the other hand until the thought goes away!


Does that realy work?...lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

LOL, its getting harder to hold on! Starting to think that sometimes its ok to lose


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> LOL, its getting harder to hold on! Starting to think that sometimes its ok to lose


It's like a fever that you just can't shake-off completely.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> It's like a fever that you just can't shake-off completely.


 That's because mom's old "feed a cold, starve a fever" theory does NOT apply to hotties or hobbies. These particular fevers must be FED! The fever never, ever goes away; it just evolves after it's fed into something else until that's fed, and so on and so on......might as well go with the natural flow.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

This brings you back to Jon's posting
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=800


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

:agreed:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice bike, congrats!!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah nice ride m8....enjoy!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

swampthing said:


> That's because mom's old "feed a cold, starve a fever" theory does NOT apply to hotties or hobbies. These particular fevers must be FED! The fever never, ever goes away; it just evolves after it's fed into something else until that's fed, and so on and so on......might as well go with the natural flow.


So you are saying..._resistance is futile_...there will be a Can Am in my future..its just a fact. Thanks for clarifying that for me Swampthing. I think I kinda knew it though. Looking more at the Xxc though.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

AWESOME Ride!!!! Congrats:rockn:


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> So you are saying..._resistance is futile_...there will be a Can Am in my future..its just a fact. Thanks for clarifying that for me Swampthing. I think I kinda knew it though. Looking more at the Xxc though.


 That was my second choice, what a nice machine, a cadillac for the trails. I'm sure you'd love it.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Shoot, how didnt I see this thread???

Again, as I said in emails, SWEET machine dude. I should hopefully have an open garage in the next 2 weeks, maybe you should drop her off for a "play date" with me


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Ya, we'll definately talk bro, got a couple things to run by ya.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

swampthing said:


> That was my second choice, what a nice machine, a Cadillac for the trails. I'm sure you'd love it.


Yeah I got the chance to test ride one at an event a few months ago. Cadillac ride with Corvette handling. Got wayyy under my skin. I *am* going to have one.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

yep, don't blame ya. How did ya make out with the steering on yer test ride, was it a major change for ya from the Brute? For me, pushin 29.5's on the Brute and 30's on the X mr are 2 TOTALLY different worlds. I'll have a very hard time ownin a machine now without power steering.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

swampthing said:


> yep, don't blame ya. How did ya make out with the steering on yer test ride, was it a major change for ya from the Brute? For me, pushin 29.5's on the Brute and 30's on the X mr are 2 TOTALLY different worlds. I'll have a very hard time ownin a machine now without power steering.


I loved it! I have the Precession Pro stablizer on my Brute so I was already used to part of what PS would offer, but the addition of the ease and response to handling spoiled me right away. The machine was like sliding-on a custom made glove.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

hey Swampthing, when I first got this 850 with the powder steering, I thought I was going to kill myself due to the over steering effort I was putting into it, but within 20 minutes it was a breeze and I had it fully under control...now i'll never buy another quad without the power steering.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think we need some action pics of it in the MUD! :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

AGREED!!^^


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> hey Swampthing, when I first got this 850 with the powder steering, I thought I was going to kill myself due to the over steering effort I was putting into it, but within 20 minutes it was a breeze and I had it fully under control...now i'll never buy another quad without the power steering.


 TOTALLY :agreed:!! I only got like 15kms on it by myself and another 75kms with one kid or the other on it with me, so I'm still semi-fresh on the DRASTIC ride difference. Won't take long to make the adjustment, just (like the rest of ya) need more time to ride! power steering FTW!!
P425; Sorry man, Limited time to ride and have yet to finish the break-in period:aargh4:. DUDE! It's killin me to not be on it, where it belongs (in the swamp.) I will hopefully get some sloppy pics this weekend?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I asked Santa for one, he is still laughing. :34:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

swampthing said:


> TOTALLY :agreed:!! I only got like 15kms on it by myself and another 75kms with one kid or the other on it with me, so I'm still semi-fresh on the DRASTIC ride difference. Won't take long to make the adjustment, just (like the rest of ya) need more time to ride! power steering FTW!!
> P425; Sorry man, Limited time to ride and have yet to finish the break-in period:aargh4:. DUDE! It's killin me to not be on it, where it belongs (in the swamp.) I will hopefully get some sloppy pics this weekend?


 
ha my wife's had 2 miles on it when we tested the snorkles .... put it where it belongs


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

LOL! I will soon enough,(gotta do it right, too much $$$ to not break-in properly). Hopin to log in the rest of the break-in today so....


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Got it muddy today......Finally!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

couple more.......


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Lucky sucka....it looks right at home in the mud.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Your new toy looks right at home in the mud :bigok:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

You have had this thing since 2006 and your just letting the cat out of the bag now!!!!!

LOL, look great in the mud, BUT it better be clean when you drop her off....speaking of that, when do you wanna put the lift kit on it?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i thought they came lifted already.....lol


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> You have had this thing since 2006 and your just letting the cat out of the bag now!!!!!
> 
> LOL, look great in the mud, BUT it better be clean when you drop her off....speaking of that, when do you wanna put the lift kit on it?


 Ready when you are man, gotta get a way to deliver it, but can try for this weekend......let me know what yer thinkin. 
lilbigtonka yes they are lifted already, but there is always room for improvement. LOL


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

WHAT, lifted already how, like with the air ride shocks or what? This weekend might work, if its just in for a lift kit install (provided one of my current Can Am kits fits) it wont be here long at all, hell you could probably wait for it and if it all fits, you could take it with you when I'm done


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

ya,...sorta. the air shocks lift it a couple inches (hardens) or drop it (softens). It makes the ride from hole to hole or in the trails plush and comfortable, yet you can air it up for the mud holes (on the fly). I'd like to add a little lift for my ride style though.


----------

